# ALS Drugs / Flashcards?



## itzfrank (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anybody have any good flashcards or a website or anything for ALS Drugs? I'm trying to memorize dosages, contraindications, etc. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## reaper (Jul 24, 2008)

Make your own!


----------



## upstateemt (Jul 24, 2008)

reaper said:


> Make your own!



ditto!  I found that just the process of making my own cards was a learning experience.


----------



## gravitygirl007 (Jul 24, 2008)

*flashcards*

I made a set for the Denver Metro Drug protocols at www.flashcardexchange.com.  After you access the site, put "Denver Metro Drug protocols" into the search and they should come up.  I copy/ pasted from a word document so the lay out might be a little goofy.  They are more study cards of actions/ indications/ contras/ dosages than flashcards.  There are tons of flachcards on that site if you are looking for something else.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 24, 2008)

My advice to you as is to anyone who ever asks this question....MAKE YOUR OWN!


Making your own is cheaper for one reason, but aside from that the learning experience is invaluable. Why you ask?

Because as with any learning process, you can not retain all the information by simply hearing, seeing or performing it. You need to implement a process that incorporates several aspects of your cognitive brain function.

First, you will look up and read the information you want to learn.

Second, you will then write the information on a card which forces you to read it again in addition to writing it, so you are retaining more info by this time.

Finally, once completed, you will then read your cards out loud which allows you to hear the information you need to know.

You have now read, wrote and heard everything about the drug which will cause pieces to stick in your brain whether you want it to or not.

After compilling your flashcards, my advice is to always have a few in your pocket, purse, bag whatever. When I went through school, each day I would place 3-5 cards for the day in my pocket. No matter where I was, I would pull them out and study when I had the time.

Standing in line at a grocery store, I would flip thru them. Sitting at a long red light I would flip through them. That constant exposure was more beneficial to me rather than setting aside blocks of time solely dedicated to those cards.

And as someone else will comment, learn the actions of the drugs...meaning know how it will affect the body physio wise. You will have great moments of revelation when you are able to put together how a drug affects the body to fix a problem. Many times I found myself going "Ahaaa".


----------



## gravitygirl007 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice*

I agree, it is best to make your own but it is really not my concern how this person studies, I imagine they know what works for them.  I am just offering a resource.  If they don't,  they will pay the price themselves.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

Very timely advice as new post asking for advice has surfaced.  



akflightmedic said:


> My advice to you as is to anyone who ever asks this question....MAKE YOUR OWN!
> 
> 
> Making your own is cheaper for one reason, but aside from that the learning experience is invaluable. Why you ask?
> ...


----------



## daedalus (Jan 18, 2009)

reaper said:


> Make your own!



Writing anything out yourself improves memory, at least it helps in my case.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 19, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Writing anything out yourself improves memory, at least it helps in my case.



Yes it does.  The more senses used the more something is absorbed.


----------



## gravitygirl007 (Jan 20, 2009)

*ALS Flash cards*

Hi

I made a set for the Denver Metro protocol ALS drugs.  You can find them at flashcardexchange.com and type in the key work drug protocols(I think they are titled Denver Metro Drug Protocols.  I put them up last summer and cannot remember for sure what I titled it)  Not sure how they will print out and the website charges to print things out but if they are similar to those in your state it might be worth it.  They are pretty similar to National Registry.  I know Mag for eclampsia is different for sure.  Anyways, good luck and hope they help!


----------



## itzfrank (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I'm done with class now, but I put the drug cards I used up on the web. You can get them from MedicLearn.com. I put some other study tools up there as well.


----------



## motomedic (Aug 23, 2009)

Without reading the first response I immediately was thinking make your own with a "!" By the end of my school I have everyone walking around with 3x5's quizzing each other. I also used a tiny white board with a dry erase marker and wrote them out, erased..........repeat till you need a new pen! good luck it will come just takes some time!!


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm making 3x5s at home, but wanted to thank Frank for all his hard work on the pdf cards. My partner and I are both in medic class right now, so being able to referrence them on our phones while between calls helps alot.

Thanks Frank.


----------



## itzfrank (Aug 25, 2009)

AlphaButch said:


> I'm making 3x5s at home, but wanted to thank Frank for all his hard work on the pdf cards. My partner and I are both in medic class right now, so being able to referrence them on our phones while between calls helps alot.
> 
> Thanks Frank.



Glad they were helpful. I accept cold hard cash. Kidding. Good luck. If you have trouble with anything feel free to ask. I'm no expert, but I did just go through the class and some of it may have stuck. Plus there are some great people on this forum that are the experts.


----------

